# Heater malfunction



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

For the first time ever, I experienced a heater malfunction. The heater in my 55g somehow reset itself to a target temp of 91 degrees. I caught it at 87 while observing a cory swimming on his side unable to right himself. Inferentially I put my hand in the glass and it was hot! Opened the lid and a steam bath hit my face! Emergency water change!! Drained it to about 10% water left and refilled with 67 degree water. Tank quickly righted itself to 75 and all is well now! Whew!! That was close!


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

I got an old heater that freaked out last month. Overnight it quit working and my tank dropped to about 60. I lost one Molly and one Geophagus Jurapari (that one really hurt as I only had two). I messed with it a bit and it worked after that until today it now sticks in an on cycle and the tank got to about 85. Didn't lose anything this time but went out and got new heater.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah, heaters can be finicky sometimes and I keep a few in reserve for just that reason. I always put multiple heaters in the tank so if one fails, the others can hopefully keep the tank temp up until I replace the bad one. Bummer on the one resetting to that high level. Comes with the territory I guess. Glad you didn't lose any fish.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah it was really weird. The heater has a single button on top to change the target temp. Seems odd that it reset to its max target temp of 91. Glad I caught it. I did discover that I lost a single neon tetra, and almost lost that Cory, but when the cold water hit him, he was perfectly fine in a matter of seconds. So happy. Guess checking my tank temp and heater settings will be a part of my daily routine now


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The dimensions can avoid a hazard.
If you need watts and install a heater thermostat 80 watts for 50 ds pool unregulated, they have a low switching frequency and also more deviation from the setpoint. But if the controller fails (not shut off), it is not the same as dangerously hot. As the temperature difference becomes larger outward flows from more heat.
At 150 watt heater thermostat, it switches frequently and stays closer to its setpoint.
But this accuracy is not required in nature.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I do need a heater controller ASAP. If anyone has one they're willing to part with for a decent price, let me know as soon as you can


----------

